# Removal / Reinstall of silver steering wheel spoke covers. Help please!



## stephen77375 (Feb 13, 2011)

Is there a work around to getting the spoke covers off an back on without pulling the horn/airbag/cover assembly? As like many others mine are bubbling. I ordered the new ones an they will be in today or tomorrow. I really dont want to play around with the wires or have to pull the module but if I absolutely have to I will. Any thoughts on this would be greatly appreciates an directions to do so would be awesome!

Thanks


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

You'll have to remove the steering column trim covers, pull the wheel (taking the proper precautions - pulling the air bag module and disconnect the horn connector) because that cover on the back of the wheel won't come off with the wheel in place. Once that cover is off you can unscrew the spoke covers from the wheel.


----------

